# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  DonkiBot, following tether mobile robot trolley, OMOROBOT Co., LTD., Ansan, Gyeonggi, South Korea

## Airicist

Open mobile robot

omorobot.com

vimeo.com/user45799381

omorobot.com/donkibot

----------


## Airicist

DonkiBot prototype test
November 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Auto following robot “DonkiBot”
February 29, 2016




> Donkibot is a robot cart device that is invented to carry loads of luggage without exerting too much effort. It intends to help life become easier by carrying and moving things without exerting too much effort in less time. This will help people to ensure the goodness of their product to be delivered.

----------


## Airicist

DonkiBot story
June 7, 2016




> Auto following trolly robot

----------


## Airicist

DonkiBot, a smart human-following robot

Published on Jan 23, 2018




> The personal logistics transfer robot which carries heavy burden and follows people. 
> People don't need to learn how to operate it. It is an intuitive and practical robot that automatically follows people by pulling the controller. 
> It safely works in the places such as factories, shopping centers, camping areas and a adily space. 
> In addition, it is very easy for elderly and children who are not familiar with electronic devices.

----------

